# Advice on whether Rubber roof has been done correctly please



## jpmckrt (May 29, 2021)

I would be grateful if anyone could give guidance/opinion as to whether my garage roof has been correctly installed today please. Pictures seem to indicate 'patching' as opposed to be a correctly installed 'system'. I was told it had to be done this way when I queried it. 
Many thanks in advance for any help.
Jim


----------

